
Election Officials Reject Hand Counts After Electronic Scanners Make Big Mistake - DamienSF
http://www.alternet.org/new-video-watch-wisconsin-election-officials-reject-hand-counts-after-electronic-scanners-make-big
======
transfire
American election system is a joke from start to finish.

